# clubs in teeside



## shaun o'shea (15 Aug 2012)

as above,i am looking for a friendly road riding club to join in teeside,all help is very greatfull.
thanks shaun.


----------



## terry_gardener (15 Aug 2012)

stockton wheelers cycling club or cleveland wheelers

http://www.stocktonwheelers.org.uk/clubruns

not tried any yet because i can't ride that far yet


----------



## shaun o'shea (16 Aug 2012)

thank you very much terry.will look into them.,


----------



## Davos87 (25 Aug 2012)

There is also The Cleveland Wheelers. Just google it.


----------



## shaun o'shea (4 Sep 2012)

thank you davos will give them a look.


----------



## Frankieabbott (6 Sep 2012)

I joined Burn Road Harriers......and it took a fortnight to realise that they are an athletic/running club.


----------



## Chamberxm (21 Aug 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but there's also the Tees Valley Riders  I've not had the guts to go and see what any of them are like yet. Hate being in situations where I'm new and alone lol Good luck though


----------

